# neck reset



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Bought an old Yamaha fg75 guitar as a beater for $50.The neck is straight but not straight with the body making the action high up the neck.This is a do it yourself project as it certainly isn't worth spending money on and also as a learning experience. I'm looking for advice about removing the neck first I think the fretboard must be removed but could certainly be wrong.The guitar isn't worth much so if I really screwed it up it wouldn't be a great loss. Thanks Don


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Got any pictures? I take it's fixed neck not a bolt on.


PS) I'm originally from Carrot River.


----------



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Good to hear from someone from around home.I recognized the name and wondered if you were from carrot river. small world. Sorry don't have any pictures,don't have a digital camera.It doesn't seem to have a bolt on neck no bolts showing.I have been taking some lessons from a guy in carot river Leslie Milligan maybe you know him. Don Ratcliffe


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yah, I worked with Les years ago.

Your name sounds familiar as well.


----------



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Well it really is a small world.I will tell les next time I see him probably next saturday.I see you moved my thread growing pains? How long has this forum been going I just found it yesterday through Harmony Central.Good to hear from musicians in Canada and especially from so close to home.I havent really been playing long enough to consider myself a real musician but practise every day and eventually hope to get there.Back to my question about the neck repair,I do have skills with tools but need alittle advice or direction to advice before I start.Is there any good publications or websites I'm sure the construction of guitars varies os performing this task may be different depending on the individual guitar.It would be no great loss if I screwed it up but would like to fix it if I can. Thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I wish I could help more. If it was a bolt on you could shim it. Fixed neck is a much bigger can of worms.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Fixed Neck Removal*

What has to happen Don is you remove a fret on your fingerboard where the joint is and then drill a small hole/holes to insert steam to loosen the glue.........the hole can be filled later. I havent done this myself but I think I remember seeing a tutorial on this on the 
projectguitar.com site.
hope this helps
Ray


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

yua projectguitar.com has some toutorials on doin that stuff, best of the luck to you guitar monkey


----------



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info went to that site they suggest using a steam iron to loosen the glue on the fretboard.This procedure was for an electric solidbody guitar,I hope it's going to work.Going to try it this afternoon will let you know if it works. Don


----------



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

I worked! used a steam iron and a thin putty knife and gentlle hammering to remove the fretboard the neck was attatched with a dovetail poued boiling water into a cavity behind the dovetail and the neck came off with a little persuasion.Now I have to clean it up and likely shim it a bit and glue it back together.I'll have to find the proper glue as it has to be very strong. Don


----------

